# New Holland Rustler



## Rynoman (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this new New Holland UTV. I am almost committed to a Kubota RTV but still doing research. Machine is being used for sidewalks of commercial properties. Only negative I've found through research of the Kubota is it's turning radius is very wide, perhaps not good for sidewalks. Definitely getting the Boss UTV V Plow, best out there. Currently plow with 04 Suzuki Vinson, 50" Moose County plow with beefed up wear bar.


----------

